# Art/Object Issues > Art/Object Handling and Installation >  Kimonos : Methods of installation? ...

## Rick

I need to install 30 Japanese kimonos. I understand the traditional method of display is to drape them over a rod (or katana?). Does anyone have any practical experience they could pass on to me?

----------


## Scott Reeves

Hi Rick,

We've mounted kimono in a few different ways.  If their condition allows, they respond very well to being hung in the traditional manner (a rod through the arms).  Google "kimono stand".  We've made adaptations to this in a variety of manners - a rod suspended from the ceiling, a "T" shaped stand, extruded ethafoam pipes on braided wire.

HTH,
S.

----------


## Paul Brewin

These were custom stands that came with kimonos as installed in Japan. Tensioned wires running vertically suspend the crossbar. The back of the stand has tensioned wires in an "X" pattern to stabilize the two ends. Kinda complicated and you see a lot of hardware above this way, but it's another way to do it.

kimonosdma.jpg

----------

